

Show HN: EasyPad is simpler than Etherpad and installs with just one php-file - Databay
http://www.databay.de/easypad/index.php?s=a07c36b1c1fc8484fd06dfc9ef3b2574

======
_ed_
1) delete an 'information' doesnt work. 2) i really like the real time
experience of etherpad and miss this feature in your application. 3) how would
you merge or split an 'information'-block? 4) it would be nice if someone can
edit the text just by clicking in its block. 5) if i only could write properly
on handheld devices i'd love to see a touchable interface ;)

~~~
Databay
on 1) might be a bug... I check this.

on 2) The real-time-experience is a cool feature, but the most times there a
not 2 persons really at the same time editing the same text-position. In
EasyPad if two are editing seperate blocks the other one will see the changes
as soon as the first one will save.

on 3) good point. didn't think on this...

on 4) thought about it, but sometimes I needed to copy a text-part and did't
want to start editing.

on 5) ?? did't catch the point. Would you explain?

